# Available courses for Reserve Infantry?



## Gibson (2 Feb 2004)

I‘m wondering what courses are available for a Reserve Infantryman.  I‘m currently on BMQ and I‘m wondering what I‘ll be doing after. (SQ, etc).

Is there a list of courses out there?  I‘ve tried searching on the DND site with no luck.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Infanteer (3 Feb 2004)

You got the new DP2A, which is a support weapons course.  Other than that, courses are really scarce these days.  Sergeants are starting to pop up in the system with comms course and leadership training only.  I think this can turn out to be a big problem for the militia down the road.  Not trying scare you, just giving you the truth.


----------



## portcullisguy (3 Feb 2004)

Gibson, I can only tell you about courses I have done, or are about to do, but here goes...

BMQ, you know already.

SQ (Soldier Qualification) is next, if you are in the army.  Everybody in the army gets this one, from clerks to arty to armour and of course infantry.  You will learn some basic offensive/defensive and patrolling, and how to throw hand grenades and fire the Carl Gustav anti-armour weapon, and shoot the C6 and C9 machine guns.  There will be some navigation, PT, mine awareness, and other courses mixed in.

You will then have to do your trade.  Assuming you are infantry, you will do your DP1 INFANTRY (aka "BIQ").  You will learn things that are specific just to infantry soldiers, such as the 60mm mortar, M203 grenade launcher, and more offensive/defensive ops, recce patrolling, more navigation, AFV identification, FIBUA, tank hunting, using the claymore mine, etc.

After you are done your MOC course, you can take other courses, such as driver and comms.  Several of my fellow infantry grads from last summer are doing a comms course right now, learning how to turn on a radio and push the talk button.

I am getting myself psyched up to do a DP2A Platoon Support Weapons Qualification course in March.  This includes more C6 machine gun in the sustained-fire role, pistols, small arms coaching, and the mortar from the bipod.

"DP" stands for "Developmental Period" and it is during DP2 that you can do your "PLQ" or Primary Leadership Qualification.  This used to be called JLC.  This course qualifies you to become a Master Corporal, although you can do the course and not see a promotion for a long time.  I have no idea what the PLQ cirriculum is, but apparently it is done in 6 modules now.

After that, in terms of carerr progression, there is ILQ (Intermediate?) and ALQ (Advanced) leadership courses, and finally the Chief Warrant Officer‘s Course (CWOC).

As always, things are subject to change.

They should have mentioned most of these on your BMQ course during a lecture on professional development.

Oh, if you are reserve, good luck getting some of the other fancy courses such as recce and sniper.  I completely forgot about the jump course.  You can do that as soon as you have your MOC qualification, so long as your regiment has a spot and wants to send you.

Good troops get offered courses, so parade and show up for exercises!


----------



## Gibson (4 Feb 2004)

Thanks for the replies, that definately helps.  They posted a list of courses at my regiment (GGFG) and told me I‘d be doing SQ and BIQ and I couldn‘t find BIQ (I figured it was DP1 Infantry).

Your input helps, lets me know what type of courses I‘ll hopefully be on in the coming summer and school year.


----------



## Righty (4 Feb 2004)

Alright,

 I am doing the Co-op reserve program right now which will end towards the end of may. If i choose infantry as my trade what will do for the summer?


----------



## Pikache (7 Feb 2004)

You will most likely be on your SQ and DP1 (infantry) course.


----------



## fleeingjam (14 Feb 2004)

To add on a question....Is there any way reserve‘s can go for like airborne and ranger training?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (14 Feb 2004)

Yes They can but slots are few and far between for ranger training


----------



## portcullisguy (15 Feb 2004)

"Airborne" is a bit more common for reservists, and it will all depend on if your regiment has any slots available to them at CPC in Trenton, where the jump courses are.

It used to be that only QOR‘s got jump courses, but now there‘s a wider variety of units being sent, even armd recce.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Feb 2004)

Queens York Rangers a possibility?


----------



## D-n-A (15 Feb 2004)

A Weapons Tech from my unit was on the jump course.

Doesnt matter what your MOC is, I believe anyone can go on the course.


----------



## portcullisguy (16 Feb 2004)

Shortbus:  Yes, a friend of mine who is a Cpl in the QYRang‘s was offered a jump course.

Unfortunately, because of work commitments, he wasn‘t able to go.  Although we are both customs officers, the unit he was assigned to does not look favourably upon extended absences, as it is a smaller, specialized unit.

I guess something changed his mind, though, because he took a year off to do a tour, and he is currently on Roto 13 in Bosnia, due back this spring.


----------

